# Can't remember what the plant was - vine like fern



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

I saw a plant a few days back and can not find it again now for the life of me. It looked as though it grew downwards from a height, like i want to attach it to the top of my rocks and have it grow down towards the substrate. it was a green stem with small green leaves and as far as i could tell it grew just attached to rock. Does anyone know what im talking about?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Possibly _Bolbitis_.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

Is this it?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplants&1199341203

I'm not sure if this plant is a true aquatic.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

hygro difformus kinda reminds me of a fern


----------



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

deepdiver said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplants&1199341203
> 
> I'm not sure if this plant is a true aquatic.


you got it! thanks!

it was Plagionium. what does that entail, if its not a true aquatic.

edit: after doing some more research i think its spelled: plagiomnium


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

It's not going to survive underwater. It is meant to be grown emersed meaning outside the water. Putting it underwater will cause it to eventually die and rot away. This plant is very often misrepresented by a few sellers trying to make a buck off people who don't know about it.


----------

